# About Curtis 1232E Controller's KSI Pin and EM Brake Driver



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi kuc,

54 volts does not sound excessive for a 48V nominal system. I suspect it would not be a problem for the EM brake coil. You should be using the drivers (outputs from the controller) which can be programmed for pull-in and hold voltage levels. 

You should not experience any arcs. You will need to post more details including your wiring diagram and photos for us to help you with that.

Welcome to the forum.

major


----------



## kucuked (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello again,

I solved the arc problem by placing arc supressor. Brakes are working without a problem but when I touch the outside of motor it is really hot around 80C. 

I removed the main contactor and pulled driver pin to KSI voltage. Then tried giving first start, however motor was struggling at current limits and rotating slowly. I swapped the phases but nothing has changed.

I checked programming interface and even if reverse or forward pin is pulled HIGH motor was trying to spin at the same direction.

I attached my wiring diagram, could you please check what is wrong with this my wiring?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Why do you use an external PSU 24V? Why did you put 24V to the encoder? 

Where are you? Please go to use CP and fill in your location. Also, can you lean on the dealer from whom you purchased the drives for technical assistance?

Photos of your system would help us visualize what's going on. Also, are you working from the manual? A link to the manual or wiring instructions you're using will help.

major


----------



## kucuked (Feb 11, 2018)

major said:


> Why do you use an external PSU 24V? Why did you put 24V to the encoder?


I just wanted to simulate what would happened if I control switches using directly PLC outputs.
Encoder supply voltage range was 9V to 30V.



major said:


> Where are you? Please go to use CP and fill in your location. Also, can you lean on the dealer from whom you purchased the drives for technical assistance?


I updated my location, asked to dealer no response was given so I decided to consult the experts in this forum.



major said:


> Photos of your system would help us visualize what's going on. Also, are you working from the manual? A link to the manual or wiring instructions you're using will help.


I attached manual I use if you can check I would appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kucuked said:


> I just wanted to simulate what would happened if I control switches using directly PLC outputs.
> ...


Hello kuc,

I will have to bow out. I have no experience with this method. I suspect it will not work and it is possible you have damaged the controller by applying 24V to pins intended as outputs and such. I strongly recommend that you wire it exactly per the manual. The attachment appears correct.

Good luck.

major


----------

